# serveur de partage de fichiers NFS



## rainerrilke (25 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,

J'ai mon ancien serveur Allnet All6600 sous debian qui me permettait de partager mes medias avec mes G5 (os 10.4.11).
Une entreprise informatique a administré le serveur, et a créé des points de montage sur les desktop des G5.

mon problème:
Aujourd'hui, j'ai récupéré ce serveur pour moi-même. Je souhaite pouvoir créer un point de montage équivalent sur mon G5 personnel. Un logiciel propriétaire m'a été fourni avec le serveur.

mon besoin:
pouvoir backupper le contenu du serveur et puis par la suite, pouvoir m'y connecter simplement par la fonction "Pomme + K".

Pouvez vous me guider la marche à suivre, si possible ou un lien méthodique et explicatif?

ps: j'ai tous les logs et passwords en ma possession.

Merci d'avance.
Olivier


----------

